# Need some professional help please...



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

...my wife would agree but that's not the kind I need...what I found at my local Thrift Store is what I need help with. First off let me introduce myself; I am new to this forum; I normally post on JL and Hot Wheels...as a kid I always loved slot cars but with other hobbies like model railroading, model cars and die cast collecting, slot cars kind of took a back seat...I still have my AFX slotless track that I got when I was 10...but the slotless cars and parts became very hard to find so I kind of lost interest..over time I did manage to get some slotted track and my son also got some for Christmas a few years back...I need to find that...but anyhow...to the point....I like to poke around my local Thrift Store as you never know what you'll find...so I see this case and it reads "AFX race case"










...so I pick it up and realize right off the bat that it has contents...so I flip it open...



















...here are all the close-ups of what was inside...


----------



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

So my question...what do I have; and what monetary value would this carry...I don't plan on parting with it as this just got my juices going for getting back into it...but I want a fair market value if you may.

Thanks to all; sorry for the long read...

Regards
G


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an awesome find. I'm no expert, but I would guess in the $400-$500 range.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent haul, most of the cars are easy finds, a couple are a little harder to find, such as the two tone blue #30 Dodge, the white/purple Porsche and the red Baja Bug, The G+ red/white Marlbaro car is a nice find also as it has both mirrors and the wing as is the red/blue Petty car even missing the bumper... $300 to 400.


----------



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am just blown away....that is just awesome...thanks for the help...can't wait to get these babys back on the track where they belong.

Regards
Giuliano


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AMAZING haul! Now tune 'em up and run 'em! Everything you need to know to get them running you can find out here...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool.

Nice find:thumbsup:


Now be sure not to break any rolls hood ornaments or any of the lights on the front of that red baja buggy or the radar gun. Remember they are old and britle. Hate to see you break something now. The G-plus is a good looking car too. Lets not miss that 4 gear chassis with the blue drag arm I am seeing. Very good chassis there. I recently pulled out a few from my childhood and they absolutly blister down the straights!!!!

Welcome to your new compulsion.


----------



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

BTTT

Thanks
G


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

tbucket74, after studying your awesome find, I'd say "_*It's worth two birds in a bush.*_"

Good Hunting ! :dude:


----------

